# hoods and gloves don't get along.



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know if this happened to someone before but it seems my old Specialized BG gel mitts don't get along well with my Ultegra R 8000 hoods. Comfort on these hoods has been improved a lot,so maybe gel pads are a bit redundant ? Or maybe it's my gloves just getting very old ( had them for 5 years now ). Either way while the left hand feels ok I have to keep the right one moving around to find the sweet spot and always fail to do so. Tape is gel too..


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Devastazione said:


> I don't know if this happened to someone before but it seems my old Specialized BG gel mitts don't get along well with my Ultegra R 8000 hoods. Comfort on these hoods has been improved a lot,so maybe gel pads are a bit redundant ? *Or maybe it's my gloves just getting very old ( had them for 5 years now ).* Either way while the left hand feels ok I have to keep the right one moving around to find the sweet spot and always fail to do so. Tape is gel too..


This is probably it. Unless you ride less than 1,000 miles per year, that gel padding is pretty much gone.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> Or maybe it's my gloves just getting very old ( had them for 5 years now ).


5yrs. OMG. I buy new gloves every year.

But then I know people who never ride with gloves.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Lombard said:


> This is probably it. Unless you ride less than 1,000 miles per year, that gel padding is pretty much gone.


Ok then. Well,since I do have a perfect grab without gloves maybe I should go without gel for my next ones.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Devastazione said:


> Ok then. Well,since I do have a perfect grab without gloves maybe I should go without gel for my next ones.


Some people like more padding in their gloves, some like less. Some people like softer bar tape, others like harder but thick bar tape. It's all a matter of what works for YOU. There is no right or wrong, you just have to experiment and find out what is most comfortable and least painful.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Devastazione said:


> I don't know if this happened to someone before but it seems my old Specialized BG gel mitts don't get along well with my Ultegra R 8000 hoods. Comfort on these hoods has been improved a lot,so maybe gel pads are a bit redundant ? Or maybe it's my gloves just getting very old ( had them for 5 years now ). Either way while the left hand feels ok I have to keep the right one moving around to find the sweet spot and always fail to do so. Tape is gel too..


Yep, the gloves are shot, the right one first, due to working the right shifter most of the time.

If your right hand is comfortable without gloves, its the gloves screwing it up. If the hot spots are still there, there's probably too much weight on the hands, either from too much drop or not bending arms at the elbow.

Cork tape is the ultimate for many riders. It gives firm support, never loses its shock absorption properties, and provides a grippy surface. Minimally padded gloves give a firmer feedback loop on the bars than gel. 

Lots of riders have the levers canted up too high. They feel every imperfection in the road straight through their hands when riding on the hoods. Elbows bent, forearms almost horizontal, hands resting on the tops of the hoods that are almost level with the handlebars, gives much better shock absorption than hoods propped up like everybody does today. If the levers are vertical, also much less awkward to reach when hands are in the drops.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

That gel hardens up over time. Plus, you sweat in them, and wipe your nose with them. I only use gloves for longer rides. 

Tell me you didn't put Ultegra on that shiny new Colnago!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

pmf said:


> That gel hardens up over time. Plus, you sweat in them, and wipe your nose with them. I only use gloves for longer rides.
> 
> Tell me you didn't put Ultegra on that shiny new Colnago!


I had to,budget constraints forced me and I wanted to have good wheels. The idea is to go eTap before december but i’m telling you,this R8000 is the best group I’ve ever used,maybe the “ who needs Dura Ace “ thing most reviewers talk about it’s true. I’ve owned 9000,6800,6850 and 6700,but this 8000 is a totally different beast.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Devastazione said:


> I had to,budget constraints forced me and I wanted to have good wheels. The idea is to go eTap before december but i’m telling you,this R8000 is the best group I’ve ever used,maybe the “ who needs Dura Ace “ thing most reviewers talk about it’s true. I’ve owned 9000,6800,6850 and 6700,but this 8000 is a totally different beast.


Nothing wrong with Ultegra, or for that matter 105. Dura-Ace or eTap can't make up for sore hands. Spend the extra $$ on some good new gloves.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Devastazione said:


> I had to,budget constraints forced me and I wanted to have good wheels. The idea is to go eTap before december but i’m telling you,this R8000 is the best group I’ve ever used,maybe the “ who needs Dura Ace “ thing most reviewers talk about it’s true. I’ve owned 9000,6800,6850 and 6700,but this 8000 is a totally different beast.


I was teasing you -- Ultegra is the best bang for the buck group out there. I tried to talk my wife into 8000 when I had her Colnago C-40 refurbished ... she insisted on 9100. Cost twice as much as 8000, and I doubt there's a noticeable difference. She doesn't seem to notice any difference between that an the 9000 group she has on her other bike. I'm a Campy guy and I always buy Chorus. Record is 50% more. Super Record is 100% more. All that's buying you is 100-200 grams in weight savings. Aside from some titanium and carbon bits and pieces, the groups are identical. 

I'd take a Colnago C series bike with Ultegra over the latest Specialized wonder bike with Dura Ace any day of the week. 

What wheels did you get? What paint job? Pictures?


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

pmf said:


> I was teasing you -- Ultegra is the best bang for the buck group out there. I tried to talk my wife into 8000 when I had her Colnago C-40 refurbished ... she insisted on 9100. Cost twice as much as 8000, and I doubt there's a noticeable difference. She doesn't seem to notice any difference between that an the 9000 group she has on her other bike. I'm a Campy guy and I always buy Chorus. Record is 50% more. Super Record is 100% more. All that's buying you is 100-200 grams in weight savings. Aside from some titanium and carbon bits and pieces, the groups are identical.
> 
> I'd take a Colnago C series bike with Ultegra over the latest Specialized wonder bike with Dura Ace any day of the week.
> 
> What wheels did you get? What paint job? Pictures?


PKRD ( red ) ,wheels are Fulcrum Speed 40c. No pictures to share from this computer,but I have a link to a short 'n shaky video I've made on youtube,actually first time ever I upload something to youtube. Specialized cages have since then been replaced with Colnago carbon ones...fancy :thumbsup:


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

One thing i really hate about a new Colnago ... it makes your hands shaky when you first get it.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

pmf said:


> One thing i really hate about a new Colnago ... it makes your hands shaky when you first get it.


Actually when I first pedaled it home from the LBS it felt like I was riding a bull while grabbing him by the horns since my mech placed my hoods pointed a bit too upward ( you can actually notice that in the video at 0:02 and 0:15, they are definitely a bit too much reaching for the sky imho). That's why I've had to point them down a bit and then the glove/hoods issues popped out. But again,only the right hand.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

I personally have found going no gloves to be more comfortable


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

Try riding without the gloves and see how you go, doesn't cost anything! Works for me


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

captain stubbing said:


> Try riding without the gloves and see how you go, doesn't cost anything! Works for me


It works wonders. Again,these new R8000 hoods have been improved so much,but I can't see myself riding without gloves. I'll soon buy some pad free gloves..


----------

